# Irish Gaelic: date format



## jleishan

[Moderator's Note: This thread is moved from the English Only forum]
Does anyone know how get the written form of dates in Irish(Gaelic)?

For example:

March 14th, 2009


----------



## Glasguensis

Assuming you want to know how to do it in general, you can use google Translate for this kind of simple translation


----------



## jleishan

I tried that, but when I researched it a bit more I realized there was more to writing dates in Irish then simple translation. For example in Scottish Gaelic that date is written as:
An ceathramh deug dhen mhart


----------



## Copperknickers

'An ceathramh deug dhen Mhart' simply means 'the 14th of March' (nothing about 2009). Dates in Gaelic are the same as in English, just with the words translated.


----------



## Glasguensis

Note that there are hardly any Gaelic speakers (Irish or Scottish) who don't also speak English and write dates using mostly numerals. I can't really imagine why someone would take "14th March 2009" and not retain the numerals when translating it into Gaelic. It would be 14 Márta 2009, incidentally.


----------



## Tegs

If you wanted to also translate the "th" from "14*th*" into Irish then that would be "14*ú*".


----------



## utopia

If I'm not mistaken, the right form in Irish gaelic should be "an 14ú lá"

(that is "an ceatharú lá déag")


----------

